# New and confused!



## jodilee (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I am new to all of this and feeling confused!!!!! We have been ttc for 20 months and have had several tests I was diagnosed with PCOS and sent to a specialist who told me to go away and loose some weight  which I did!!! I have since seen another specialist who has given me clomiphene even though I am ovulating (although only every 2 months) I have been waiting to take them for two months as I only have a period every two months! When I eventually take them do I take them at the first sign of a period or the first proper bleed and also will they regulate my periods/shorten them? I have to go for a blood test a week before my next period but I'm not sure when this will be??

Thanks in advance


----------



## mothpop (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Jodilee

You are asking all of the questions that I asked before starting treatment for clomid.  
The action of clomid is to mildly hyperstimulate your ovaries to be more active than normal. In the case of a woman who does not ovulate it may make her ovulate and in the case of someone who already ovulates she is likely to ovulate more than once per cycle - hence the increase rate of multiple pregnancies. 
I was told to take the clomid from days 2-6 of my cycle (i.e. 5 doses in total). Day 1 is considered to be the first day of proper red flow, not spotting. 
Unfortunately the body's response to clomid can be quite variable - there is some useful information on this site which is worth reading. Personally I have found that the clomid hasn't really changed the length of AF, however I have had other side effects like severe ovulation pain and mood swings   - poor DH!
Good luck with everything  
Mothpop x


----------



## jodilee (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks Mothpop! 
Have now taken my 5 days of clomiphene!!! Had some horrible mood swings, crying one min   angry the next  poor DH but other than that and feeling constantly boiling hot not too bad!!!!! 
Keeping my finger crossed anyways


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls

Get yourselves in the chatter thread and meet the girls  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262055.132

Also have you had a look at the info/side effects thread 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0


----------

